# Good Pheonix Gold 4 channel 400 watt amp ?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok since my car got broken into monday morning and my insurance wont pay for diddly squat i am in need of a good 4 channel amp.

i loved the way my phoenix gold tantrum amp sounded.. 400 watt amp etc..

was really lovely and i want to have something similiar if not better than it.

i want to keep the price range no more than 300 dollars MAXIMUM.

any advice would be greatly appreciated... please.. and thank you.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/item/PHORT6004
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13929
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13922
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13117
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=11694
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=14475
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13704
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=12989
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13477
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=11546


That should get you going in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how is this amp.. im thinkin about this since it only a few bucks more than the tantrum

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=14135


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

It seems to be a better amp, its stable into 1 ohm stereo and 2 ohms bridged where as the Tantrum is 2 and 4 ohm stable.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Azgrower said:


> It seems to be a better amp, its stable into 1 ohm stereo and 2 ohms bridged where as the Tantrum is 2 and 4 ohm stable.


uh you lost me there :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what the difference besides design between

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=12989

the pheonix gold tantrum

and this 

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=14135

pheonix gold XENON 100.4 ?

are they both 400 watt amps ?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> what the difference besides design between
> 
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=12989
> 
> ...


yeah they are, but the main differences is in the specs. the first amp would be good to run a subwoofer, and the second is good for a set of components. Soley because the rated power they produce in the different impedences (ohm ratings). Its usually the case that some front speakers (components) are only rated to run 4ohm, so the second amp will give you the highest power in 4 ohms, the first one gives you the 200 watts per channel in 2 ohm, and if you have a 4 ohm speaker, it will only get about 130-150 watts per channel. BUT a subwoofer, you can wire differently to get a lower ohm rating, so a subwoofer with a 4 ohm coil, you can wire it parallel to get 2 ohm final load to the amp, which would give you your max power of 400 watts.

So I ask you, for what do you want this amp to run? Some speakers, or a sub, or the entire system?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a Rockford Fosgate 600-watts 4 chanell for high's and its pushing sweet. Last I checked they ran around $250


----------



## pwr2max (Dec 14, 2004)

I would highly reccomend checking the Phoenix Gold Titanium amps, especially the Ti500.4 for the components. Since they stopped making them, a lot of ppl like sounddomain.com and thezeb. com (both authorized retailers) were selling them at close out prices. I picked my Ti500.4 up late summer for 330 from thezeb.com and imo its one of the best amps ever made (and it looks awsome).


----------

